# Last rivet.



## Volunteer (Oct 8, 2008)

Was there ever a traditional place where the 'last rivet' was placed on a ship? Or is this a myth?


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

In the last empty hole...?


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi John I will agree with that what with been an handing lad and then a riveter in the Hull shipyards, I know where I would have liked to have put it but the foreman would not bend down sam


----------



## neil nic (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Volunteer, not sure if you will get serious replies about 'last rivet' but very sure someone will mention the 'golden rivet', it's a seaman thing!!
Best of luck, Neil.


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 8, 2008)

neil nic said:


> Hi Volunteer, not sure if you will get serious replies about 'last rivet' but very sure someone will mention the 'golden rivet', it's a seaman thing!!
> Best of luck, Neil.


Hmmm yes, I expected some smart answers! The relevant word was '*traditional*'


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



Volunteer said:


> Hmmm yes, I expected some smart answers! The relevant word was '*traditional*'


you got the TRADITIONAL answers(Jester)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

If it did not go in the last hole where did it go ? This was a question old hands asked of apprentices . No tradition ; just a joke I am afraid .

Derek


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The real benefit of the last rivet being placed is the beautiful silence.

Bob


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

unles its the last rivit in the last hole in the last ship(Thumb)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Volunteer said:


> Was there ever a traditional place where the 'last rivet' was placed on a ship? Or is this a myth?


Going by some of the ships I was on the last rivet went was above the deckhead or ventilation trunking. Somewhere where it would be difficult to get at, and would rattle around with as much noise as possible. [=P]


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Reckon you could be right at that Dickyboy ... LOL


----------

